

Ultrabook vs laptop: Is an ultrabook worth £500 more? - begrudger
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/mobile-devices/2012/06/11/ultrabook-vs-laptop-is-an-ultrabook-worth-500-more-40155355/

======
mtgx
The ultrabooks offer 2 main benefits: better design and higher portability. So
if you care about the design a lot or you have to carry it around with you all
the time, then you might want an ultrabook. Future ultrabooks will also have
much better IPS and higher resolution displays. So that's a big one, too.

I wouldn't really consider the "extra performance" from the SSD a benefit,
because you also get significantly weaker CPU's and GPU's, so at best it's a
wash. You also get less storage, unless you get a hybrid with at least 64 GB
SSD for Windows and cache, and a HDD for regular storage.

